# Lexmark X1100 Series Printer Driver?



## LOPEDES (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi guys
I have recently purchased a Lexmark X1100 Series All-In-One Center.....printer, scanner, copier. I have the installation cd and everything and when I try to install it I get a message that comes up and says "could not complete, printer driver not installed." I have tried to find this driver that I need and can not find it. I went to www.lexmark.com and looked for a driver for X1100 but could only find the others X1110 and X1140 etc. I have Windows XP SP2 and I am clueless as to what to do next.......someone help please! I need my printer. Thanks!

Ciao
Destiny


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

it seams that that is the correct driver, I would try it and see. As you will see from the link below it gives the same driver for your printer

http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/2...-2.0.2.2-winxp-server-2003-free-download.html


----------



## LOPEDES (Dec 30, 2005)

I have downloaded that printer driver from your link and finished installation cd..........windows installer came up and ran through all of the setup but still when I open it a box pops up saying.......your printer driver is not installed please reinstall printer driver........?

Destiny:4-dontkno


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I come across this while looking for a driver it may or may not help

A few things to do:
1. Right Click my computer and click manage. A window will appear. In the left hand task pane click services and applications. THen in the right window click services. Scroll down the list and look for printer spooler. Make sure this is active, if not click start. If it refuses to start double click it, click the recovery tab, then for all the failure boxs it is set to restart the service. Click start again.
2. Stay in that same service window and look for a service called LexBce. I have recently discovered that this is what seems to run Lexmarks thur the comp, So make sure this is on, by clicking start. (this was off for me and it fixed it)
3. Make sure u are dling the right Lexmark drives the file size should be 23.5 mb and called *CJXP1100EN.*
4. Double check the connections, trust me sometimes things go wrong there.
5. Try changing the printer cord to a different port if u have one, such as a different USB port.


----------

